# 2018 Golf-R with warped rotors and need replacement(s)



## autovelocity (May 25, 2009)

2018 Golf R with 30,000km with front warped rotors and I'm looking to replace rotors/pads.


I've settled on Zimmerman solid rotors and Im looking at the EBC Redstuff pads.

Having said that, does anyone currently run the RedStuff pads on their R?

I would like to know how RedStuff compares to the OEM pads in terms of:

1. Braking performance (cold and hot)
2. Dust 
3. Noise 
4. Wear of pad/rotors


Thanks.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re:EBC RedStuffs*

I do not have a current Golf R,but I've got a Mk4 '04 R32.
Have been using the EBCs for several years,started using them with my old '99 Turbo Bug.Overall,they have a bit less initial 'bite' than the OEMs.They wear a bit better/longer and don't squeal/chatter if you install them with their backing plates.If they do happen to squeal at first (my first set did) ,they quiet down quickly after break-in .Very low dust,and what dust there is is easy to wash off.

I see you chose Zimmerman rotors,I have had good results with them in the past.On my most recent brake job,I decided to purchase StopTech Cryogenically treated rotors with very good results.I found them on Autoanything dot com.Kinda pricey,but cheaper than OEM---VW has bumped up their parts pricing significantly in the last few years. 
Good Luck and have fun :wave:


----------



## autovelocity (May 25, 2009)

I just installed them today and so far I am very impressed.

Even though I am in the bedding in process for now, I find the inital bite superior to the OEM pads and even at highway speeds, I barely touch the brake pedal and it wants to grip/stop far more aggressively than before.
The rumor(s) among forums is that EBC changed their formula for the newer RED pads? I woudnt know since this is the first time I ever went with a non OEM pad.


As for the Zimmerman rotors, I have used them on all previous cars and have proven to be a winning choice.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

What you're feeling is the brake-in coating.

Once that wears off, then the pads are less aggressive, which then you can start the 60-10 mph bedding process

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksanchez (Mar 12, 2001)

autovelocity said:


> I would like to know how RedStuff compares to the OEM pads in terms of:
> 
> 1. Braking performance (cold and hot)
> 2. Dust
> ...


2017 Golf R and 2017 Golf Alltrack owner here. I put RedStuff pads on my R's fronts at 35k (same OEM rotors) and Redstuff pads with new OEM rotors on the Alltrack rears, so I'll offer my insight...

1) performance - seems to be better. R stopped more aggressively with them on the front.
2) dust - definitely dustier - on the alltrack with EBC's in the rear, the rear rims
3) noise - I noticed no difference from stock
4) definitely eats rotors faster. On the R, I barely had any lip on the rotors at 35k when I did the pads, and now (9k later) there is a lot more of a lip on the rotors (I just posted about minimum thickness on R/Performance Pack brakes)


----------

